# Quien se animo a subir Chipinque hoy?



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Yo si!!

Después de la lluvia de anoche yo si me anime! Por la del empalme hasta la "antena, observatorio"...jeje la verdad no sé que es jeje

Saludos,

Martin

PD..Aunque no tuve ningún percance estoy pensando seriamente en los disc brakes.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

nel, nos fuimos de Garcia a Paredon.... taba sequecito.. 104 kms!!!! Felicidades!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ah... Chipinque me trae buenos recuerdos!

Nada como subir a rodar en medio de las nubes y ver la ciudad de MTY desde donde se lanzan en parapente (o como se llame esa onda que planea).


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*MArtinsillo y MAcoL*

...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

claro Z...cuando estes por venir envia un PM...saludos...Martin


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Muchas Gracias Martin!!*

...


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

EEEE vamos al potosi el dia 7 por si se apuntan!!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

7 Nov, Dic o Enero Marco? algun link con la descripcion de la ruta?

Z....De Reynosa a MTY son como 2 horas y media.

Saludos...

Martin


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

se movio al 14 de nov.

http://legion2000.wordpress.com/

aun no lo subimos


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

perfect...estare pendiente....Saludos...Martin


----------

